# Is the company "Banded" a part of Avery/GHG?



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

They make some decent looking stuff I may buy but I won't buy anything Avery/GHG. Anyone know if Banded is affiliated with them?

Gracias for the help.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Nope
It's a guy named Chad belding


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

http://banded.com/about.php

banded is owned by Jim and David Hawk. pimped by Chad Belding. Hes the Fowl Life guy as well. he is all that is wrong with this sport. IMHO


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

They can't be owned by Avery, because the ones I saw in the store didn't fall apart sitting on the hanger.:mrgreen: 
I don't know if their gear is any good, but when I tried on one of their jackets at Sportsman's I had to get a canoe paddle from the boat aisle to keep the chicks away from me. I don't remember everything that happened while I was wearing the jacket, but from the security footage I was apparently running up and down the aisles whooping like I just won the superbowl and trying to high-five everybody within 20 feet of me. Also I tried to grab an Escort shotgun from behind the gun counter, but the barrel broke in half when I pulled it out of the gun rack. Based on that experience, I can't recommend trying on their stuff.


To be serious, I checked out some of their stuff in the store and it seems to me that they have the same problems as lots of other companies-great ideas, terrible execution. A lot of companies like Drake and Banded have really good, functional ideas for their gear but they get destroyed by horrible materials and workmanship. If a company could combine really good ideas with solid craftsmanship, and sell their stuff for a decent price, they could rule the waterfowl world. LL Bean for example makes some really good gear with great workmanship and a lifetime guarantee but a pair of waders costs $450. There has to be some middle ground somewhere.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> If a company could combine really good ideas with solid craftsmanship, and sell their stuff for a decent price, they could rule the waterfowl world.


Statements like that always remind me of this: "We can make it cheap, fast, or of good quality; pick any two." :mrgreen:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nothing wrong with banded gear! If it's good enough for chad belding than it's good enough for anyone! Now if you don't want to look as cool as he does, than maybe go with one of the lesser brands but you might get made fun of out at the marsh! Also be sure to look into their 2 man layout blinds! They are all the rage!


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> nothing wrong with banded gear! If it's good enough for chad belding than it's good enough for anyone! Now if you don't want to look as cool as he does, than maybe go with one of the lesser brands but you might get made fun of out at the marsh! Also be sure to look into their 2 man layout blinds! They are all the rage!


I would kick myself in the balls before I would try to look like that.

I am looking for a dog stand but won't buy the Avery stand and the banded stand looks pretty good.

Anyone know of other good options?


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought a pair of there waders. I have not used them but there design is awesome. I don't know Chad but I haven't heard one good thing about him. That being said, the stuff they have looks like its very user friendly


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hell I would buy Avery before anything from Beldings line up.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I've watched their dead dog walking shows a few times. They seem very family oriented...so that's all I know about them. What have they...has Chad done that's made some of you sour?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Pelican, I've never met the dude, he may be a really cool guy, but to most of us older guys he represents the blinged-out, sponsor-pimping, flat-brim hat, black hoodie-wearing, jacked-up truck with fancy rims-driving prostaff guy that seems to be the new face of waterfowling. Long on self-promotion and flash and short on respect for the birds, humility, and tradition. That said I know he has done work with veteran's groups and charity organizations, but most have a negative impression of him.


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Pump gunner...I'm a old guy I guess to. I think I've become oblivious to all the flash and promoting. I do always say that all this gear.... thousands in fancy flocked headed decoys, 1500 dollar shotguns ect won't get you any more birds.....but we live in a society now that its all about what you have....even if you can't afford it. I just look at how they take their kids and family and friends hunting and have only seen a handful of shows, so it looked like good entertainment to me. Primos....Remington...zink.....browning...and any other supplier of merchandise promotes. None of them would still be around if not for two things....promotion and quality. There was a topic here about Mossberg and duck commander. I like all their products and have killed birds with both. I have a old Western Field 12ga....most here wouldn't know that name.....but its never failed and the number of birds and bunnies it has put on the dinner table, who knows? I guessnow you just have to promote yourself and product to ssucceed. There is a ton of competition out there today.


----------



## K Lark (Sep 13, 2013)

this guy reming me of avery and noble;


----------



## BIG NEWB (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought one of their swamp chairs last year , took it out first time and after about 1/2 hr of sitting on it the seat broke off and dump me and my gun in the drink . Was not a happy camper ,they did send me a new one but I have been afraid to use it . May it is one I will lend out and see if it breaks on someone else before I try it again. They did tell me that they had had a bunch of problems with them but this years would be better.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> I would kick myself in the balls before I would try to look like that.


This. I'm more of an Uncle Si guy. :mrgreen: Hell, I even bought the teal colored tupperware cups.


----------

